

Life Beyond the Pale BLue Dot - stillsut
http://nautil.us/issue/26/color/life-beyond-the-pale-blue-dot

======
bhilburn
The article only briefly mentions Carl Sagan and how he coined the name, "Pale
Blue Dot". If you haven't read or listened to where this came from in Carl
Sagan's "Cosmos", it is a very beautiful and poignant reflection on humanity.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p86BPM1GV8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p86BPM1GV8M)

